# Clutch & Tranny gone @31K!!!!!!!!!!



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

So last night I was on the way to my job to meet a friend when I started to smell burning oil, about 5 mins later my clutch started to slip in 4th gear. I came to a stop and took off slow and easy the clutch was slipping in every gear so I short shifted and drove real slow with as little rpm as possible for about 3 miles until I arrived at my job. I parked the car and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, so I went inside, about 15 mins later I went to leave and the put the car in reverse and let the clutch out but the car didn't move at all and the tranny just clunked and made some pretty crazy noises then stalled. Just after I looked under the car to see about 2-3qt of tranny fluid spewing out on the ground. So I called VW roadside assistance right away and they sent a flatbed to send it to my stealership. When the guy went to load the car on to the flatbed I put it in neutral with the e-brake down and the car was stuck in gear, even in neutral it drug the front wheels like 10 feet up on to the truck, it was strange. I don't get it I was driving normal just cruising along when this happened. What I think happened is maybe the input shaft seal or another seal blew and leaked tranny fluid on the clutch disc which ate the clutch up in no time(hence the slipping). But the tranny not engaging or disengaging I'm not so sure about. I hope they can fix it quickly cause now me and my gf are sharing her audi 80







Any input on what could have caused this or similar experiences would be appreciated cause this sucks.


_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 6:30 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Clutch & Tranny gone @31K!!!!!!!!!! (1_BADHARE)*

:/ these transmissions suck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Clutch & Tranny gone @31K!!!!!!!!!! (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_ What I think happened is maybe the input shaft seal or another seal blew and leaked tranny fluid on the clutch disc which ate the clutch up in no time(hence the slipping). 

This is what I'm thinking happened... Sorry to hear it


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, well at least you get a new tranny and clutch! I would love a new clutch hah.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Clutch & Tranny gone @31K!!!!!!!!!! (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_So last night I was on the way to my job to meet a friend when I started to smell burning oil, about 5 mins later my clutch started to slip in 4th gear. I came to a stop and took off slow and easy the clutch was slipping in every gear so I short shifted and drove real slow with as little rpm as possible for about 3 miles untill I arrived at my job. I parked the car and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, so I went inside, about 15 mins later I went to leave and the put the car in reverse and let the clutch out but the car didn't move at all and the tranny just clunked and made some pretty crazy noises then stalled. Just after I looked under the car to see about 2-3qt of tranny fluid spewing out on the ground. So I called VW roadside assistance right away and they sent a flatbed to send it to my stealership. When the guy went to load the car on to the flatbed I put it in neutral with the e-brake down and the car was stuck in gear, even in neutral it drug the front wheels like 10 feet up on to the truck, it was stange. I don't get it I was driving normal just cruising along when this happend. What I think happened is maybe the input shaft seal or another seal blew and leaked tranny fluid on the clutch disc which ate the clutch up in no time(hence the slipping). But the tranny not engaging or disengaging I'm not so sure about. I hope they can fix it quickly cause now me and my gf are sharing her audi 80







Any input on what could have caused this or similar experiences would be appreciated cause this sucks.

I remember someone saying something about turbo upgrades and a blown clutch = unreliable.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

hmm i see you have a chip i'm interested to see if they warenty it


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (my merc 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my merc 4* »_hmm i see you have a chip i'm interested to see if they warenty it

they really should, they have already done warranty work since the chip


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
they really should, they have already done warranty work since the chip

i mena there is no way to tell if the chip had anything to do with it. thats not to say that it didn't but i'm sure they have the right to look into it and possible deny warrenty..knock on wood and good luck, and keep us updated with what the actual problem they find


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (my merc 4)*

went to the stealership this morning at 9:30 and they still didn't get my car from the tow place, wtf







then they sent me to enterprise to pick up a crappy, slow, pig of a dodge magnum with a 2.7 V6(178hp) and weighs 3842lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and gets horrible gas milege to boot, 18mpg










_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 3:38 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (my merc 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my merc 4* »_hmm i see you have a chip i'm interested to see if they warenty it

well the clutch is considered a wearable item and is usually covered by the 12month/12,000mile warranty. If it failed as a result of a different part being defective they may warranty it


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Garone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garone* »_
well the clutch is considered a wearable item and is usually covered by the 12month/12,000mile warranty. If it failed as a result of a different part being defective they may warranty it

yes but the transmission isn't a wearable item lol


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Garone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garone* »_
well the clutch is considered a wearable item and is usually covered by the 12month/12,000mile warranty. If it failed as a result of a different part being defective they may warranty it

May nothing, they WILL warranty both clutch and tranny, due to the fact that a seal in the tranny went. 
I'll keep everyone updated when the stealership calls me


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just got my car back from the dealer about 5 days ago because the tranny seal on my 6 speed tip went causing me to slowly lose almost 3 liters of tranny fluid. Thankfully VW not only replaced the seal and changed the fluid but also changed the auto-trans filter. It was basically a tranny service on this bs lifetime tranny.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (elf911)*

and everyone called me crazy.....
he payed out of pocket.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3675517


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_and everyone called me crazy.....
he payed out of pocket.


yea well they are trying to make me pay out of pocket also







They said it would not be covered under warranty and it would cost $5,000 to repair it







new clutch disc, pressure plate, flywheel and transmission. They denied the warranty due to the car "over reving" and having the autotech torque mount insert. O and I was right it was the input shaft seal that went and leaked gear oil on to the clutch and smoked it. In no way does an input shaft seal going and burning up my clutch and tranny have anything to do with the mount insert or over reving, WTF







My only hope is my friend who works at VW Parts who has everything I need since they are a nation wide vw & audi parts distributor. I'll know how much the parts are from him tonight. Then I'll probably get the car from the stealership and put the clutch and tranny in myself. The flat rate for the job is between 7.5-8 hours, so I'll just do it on a day off.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif wow thats lame thats pretty much 1/3 of the cars total cost.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

lawyer.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_lawyer.

Damn straight! If they're saying that "over-reving" caused an input seal failure, have them show you how it works! I've never even heard of an input seal failure due to excessive RPM's...it's just their way of trying to avoid the issue.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
Damn straight! If they're saying that "over-reving" caused an input seal failure, have them show you how it works! I've never even heard of an input seal failure due to excessive RPM's...it's just their way of trying to avoid the issue.

I called VWOA and told them the situation they then called my stealership and got the same line of B.S. the service advisor told me then VWOA calls me back to say they cannot help me due to the chip and mount insert







I'm about to walk in to the service department with a baseball bat


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

told you so?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

wow thats some bs. i agree with volksracer. ask if they would like to explain how a torque mount insert and over reving cause the seal to fail to a court....


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (my merc 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my merc 4* »_told you so?

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
I called VWOA and told them the situation they then called my stealership and got the same line of B.S. the service advisor told me then VWOA calls me back to say they cannot help me due to the chip and mount insert







I'm about to walk in to the service department with a baseball bat









lawyer > you
remember, this is america.
get a lawyer, have them write a letter to VWOA and CC the dealership on it explaining what _will_ be done for you, otherwise you'll seek further legal action.
a good friend of mine had a mkIV GTI in which a brass washer failed in his transmission causing catostrophic damage and VW was not going to warranty it due to the fact he had a couple of mods.
he called a lawyer and next thing you know, VW was willing to cooperate.
there's some people in here willing to blow $300 on a poorly made header in hopes it does something worth their dollar.
call a lawyer and spend money on that. that's a smart investment.


_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 6:50 AM 4-17-2008_


----------



## circusboy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

Well thanks for sharing your story, this settled the question of chipping my car once and for all. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i have a chip and torque mount as well you don't think this makes me nervous? i agree with the previous poster with spending money on an attorney. i feel for your situation but i saw this coming a mile away. i guess if i ever have this sort of problem i'm going to flash to stock before i bring it in.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (my merc 4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my merc 4* »_
i have a chip and torque mount as well you don't think this makes me nervous? i agree with the previous poster with spending money on an attorney. i feel for your situation but i saw this coming a mile away. i guess if i ever have this sort of problem i'm going to flash to stock before i bring it in.

yea unless your in my situation and the car doesn't even move


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

switcher ftw


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I tried to explain to everyone before. All modified cars are treated the same.
Doesnt matter if its a 200hp turbo kit or 800hp kit with nos. Once it modified you basically have a 50/50 chance of getting warranty approved. 
And to the people that think a car manufacture has to prove that an aftermarket part is directly responsible for drivetrain faliure, In real life, You as the customer has to prove the aftermarket part DIDN'T cause the failure.
perfect example is the MAF, if someones maf dies and they have an aftermarket intake system installed, let me know what vwoa tells you.
Sorry about your situation.
If you need to buy a trans let me know.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (my merc 4)*

I got a question for the OP... how did they find you were chipped? did you tell them or did they know/guess because the engine over-revved and checked?
I'm asking 'cause I think you can get the GIAC chip in a version that doesn't raise the rev limit.
I agree it's hard to see the chip being at fault... specifically the over-revving.... but then there are secondary effects I can only imagine possible. Like _maybe_ over-revving _might_ cause a high oil pressure condition in the tranny that _might_ blow out the seal. dunno... just guessing. 
But your experience, on face value, does argue against doing most any mod unless you're ready to pay the price when they deny warranty coverage. 



_Modified by BuddyWh at 1:39 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_I got a question for the OP... how did they find you were chipped? did you tell them or did they know/guess because the engine over-revved and checked?
I'm asking 'cause I think you can get the GIAC chip in a version that doesn't raise the rev limit.
I agree it's hard to see the chip being at fault... specifically the over-revving.... but then there are secondary effects I can only imagine possible. Like _maybe_ over-revving _might_ cause a high oil pressure condition in the tranny that _might_ blow out the seal. dunno... just guessing. 
But your experience, on face value, does argue against doing most any mod unless you're ready to pay the price when they deny warranty coverage. 


This is what I'm thinking happened. I try to stay clear of the redline, its just not worth the wear on the car and I'll do the same once it gets chipped. 
Sucks this happened, but its just the risk you take. Good luck finding a cheaper fix.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

this stealership is retarded 2 days ago they said the seal went and now they say "it looks like the shaft went through the case" and the worst part is they didn't take it apart to see what exactly went wrong







The service advisor just said they put it on the lift and could see gear oil leaking from the transmission and it looks like the shaft went through the case. Come on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm just gonna tow the car out of there this weekend and hopefully get a good deal on the parts I need










_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 3:37 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## dietcokefiend (Jul 11, 2007)

Is that changing the warranty status any? I wonder if the tranny went after being starved of oil and throwing a bearing and causing some extensive damage.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (dietcokefiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dietcokefiend* »_Is that changing the warranty status any? I wonder if the tranny went after being starved of oil and throwing a bearing and causing some extensive damage.

Yes the ENTIRE warranty is voided now







and yes it did cause extensive damage


----------



## dietcokefiend (Jul 11, 2007)

Any engine damage?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (dietcokefiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dietcokefiend* »_Any engine damage?

none that I know of


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

did u happen to find out how much all the parts are going to run you? sorry to hear about what has happened to you, i think it's b.s. that they say overreving caused the problem and it was overreving because of the chip and mount insert.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Well I pulled the tranny out today and this is what I found....




































































_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 5:28 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow, broken flywheel that went through the trans case!! Damn thats horrible


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can this be caused by a chip and motor mount insert?


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

this is not the first time I have seen this


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_this is not the first time I have seen this

020 tranny?
My stealership has a VW tuner shop in the same building. If they start playing these kinds of games with me, my lawyer will be involved, and I'll make it my mission to see they get royally ****ed.
Also, why did VW decide to join in the Speed Tuner Challange on Speedvision (twice) if the didn't want people touching there cars? Seems like a mixed message to me. You're trying to attrack a tuner crowd, yet screw them when they need help?























_Modified by dohc at 9:10 PM 4-26-2008_


_Modified by dohc at 12:30 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wow, broken flywheel that went through the trans case!! Damn thats horrible

Actually the carrier bearing in the diff blew apart and the pin you see at the bottom caused the holes in the case of the tranny, along with some harsh glazing of the disc & pressure plate








However I found a good deal on a new trans with 10 miles on it, 10 not 10K the people were driving it home from the dealer and it got totaled and it's a JCT code which is what I need 
So since I failed to get help at the stealership and from vwoa







I went to the bank and took out a loan for which I received 5,000 cash to fix the car







of course leaving some extra cash for some misc goodies. So the parts break down as is follows.
Brand New Trans-  $750
New OEM Clutch & Flywheel: $500
Carbonio CAI: $280
New Beetle Engine Cover: $75
AWE Cat-Back Exhaust: $675

So thats $2300 to fix it back to normal and a few other things. I also paid my insurance for the next 6 months and still have money left. I find this too funny since the dealer quoted me $5000 just for the clutch/trans job







Anyway I'll have all the parts hopefully within the next week and I'll be gettiing this beast back together.




_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 3:27 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What are you doing with the old trans?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I knew it was the diff.
BTW don't forget to get new bolts from the dealer. They are one time use only


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I knew it was the diff.
BTW don't forget to get new bolts from the dealer. They are one time use only

Seems funny to me that about 11 years ago I had the same problem on my 87 Gti (020 tranny designed in the early 70's) and it still hasn't been fixed 3 decades later.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What are you doing with the old trans?

not sure, who wants it??


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I wanted the damaged bell housing. Thats if you are planning to throw it out.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_
Also, why did VW decide to join in the Speed Tuner Challange on Speedvision (twice) if the didn't want people touching there cars? Seems like a mixed message to me. You're trying to attrack a tuner crowd, yet screw them when they need help?
























x2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it fixed yet?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Every time i read about how the dealership screwed you i cant believe it, VW knows this is a problem with there 5spd manuals. i used to work for VW and am planning on visiting some of my old instructors at the VW training center soon and when i do im going to bring this up. I hope i can get some info that will help even though you are already taking your trans out maybe you can get them to pay for it later. dont give up on fighting this even if you replace the tranny yourself and good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_Every time i read about how the dealership screwed you i cant believe it, VW knows this is a problem with there 5spd manuals. i used to work for VW and am planning on visiting some of my old instructors at the VW training center soon and when i do im going to bring this up. I hope i can get some info that will help even though you are already taking your trans out maybe you can get them to pay for it later. dont give up on fighting this even if you replace the tranny yourself and good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just picked up the new tranny yesterday with 10 miles on it







The new flywheel came today along with the new flywheel & pressure plate bolts. The clutch should be here tomorrow and then I'll be putting her back together on saturday along with some new rear pads( 3rd set in 31K) and my sweet new carbonio CAI and new beetle engine cover, thanks to Futrell Autowerks. I'll keep you guys posted











_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 8:17 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I wanted the damaged bell housing. Thats if you are planning to throw it out.

I was, but if you want it let me know


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Ill take it if you don't need it.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Ill take it if you don't need it.

consider it yours


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just picked up the new tranny yesterday with 10 miles on it







The new flywheel came today along with the new flywheel & pressure plate bolts. The clutch should be here tomorrow and then I'll be putting her back together on saturday along with some new rear pads( 3rd set in 31K) and my sweet new carbonio CAI and new beetle engine cover, thanks to Futrell Autowerks. I'll keep you guys posted









_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 8:17 PM 4-30-2008_

Also if you have been going through pads that fast make sure the E-brake is adjusted right alot of them left the factory very tight. there was a TSB on it its very common. good to know you will be back on the road soon


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

I did adjust the e-brake, it's fine. For some reason these cars just go through rear pads fast, I checked with the stealership and there is no TSB on the rear pads yet, but there should be


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

hmm i swear a remember there being a TSB, but if you adjusted it yourself you should be fine in that area. If its the same dealership that screwed you on the warranty i woudnt trust what they say, but i also have the memory of a rock so i might be remembering something else lol


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

DAM DUDE! That is crazy...Are you going to try and get the $$ for the tranny back from VWOA?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (BlueMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueMKV* »_DAM DUDE! That is crazy...Are you going to try and get the $$ for the tranny back from VWOA?

I dont really have an argument cause vwoa and the dealer said ANY mods done to the car will void the whole warranty. And they found the mount insert and the over rev code caused by the chip.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

Did they mention to you if there is a way to determine if the car is flashed if there is no codes? Can they look and tell with there vag tools?
THis is a make or break for me as far as getting a chip. I bought a new car specifically so I would have a warranty and not have to worry for a few years, so I do NOT want to void my warranty.
Any insight is appreciated. THanks


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

any idea why the mount insert would void the warranty?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
I dont really have an argument cause vwoa and the dealer said ANY mods done to the car will void the whole warranty.


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
I dont really have an argument cause vwoa and the dealer said ANY mods done to the car will void the whole warranty. And they found the mount insert and the over rev code caused by the chip.









Yea..I saw that....I was just hoping that maybe if you bothered them enough, they would throw some $$$ your way....At least you found a good deal on a replacement tranny....
haha....tranny....


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
I dont really have an argument cause vwoa and the dealer said ANY mods done to the car will void the whole warranty. And they found the mount insert and the over rev code caused by the chip.









when i went to VW training for warranty i was told that the mod had to directly cause the problem to void that part of the warranty. like if you put an intake on the car and it caused a lean fault you would have to pay the diag. have you mentioned taking them to court over it? sometimes the work court will get them to cover it so they dont get any bad publicity.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_any idea why the mount insert would void the warranty?

Conversation with representative of Redwood city VW and boardwalk VW:
(9:41 AM 4-26-2008) Cherb32: Hi I had a quick question. I have a 2008 rabbit under warranty. I havnt done any serious mods to it at all (still bone stock). I was wondering if i could add the autotech mount insert, replace my exhaust with a TT exhaust and install lowering springs without voiding my entire warranty?
(9:42 AM 4-26-2008) Cherb32: I dont plan on flashing the ecu or anything just wanna do those 3 simple mods.
(10:23 AM 4-26-2008) [email protected]: You'll lose the warranty on the parts that you mod, and any failures those mods might cause, but doing those three wont void your entire warranty. You'll lose the warranty on the exhaust, the mount insert won't really be an issue at all. You'll lose the suspension warranty for the most part. 
(6:45 PM 4-27-2008) Cherb32: oh ok cool thanks. Ive just read that some guy on vortex lost his entire warranty when his tranny broke on him and they wouldnt cover it because of his mount insert
(4:19 PM 4-28-2008) [email protected]: That's total BS. He needs to call VWoA on that one. It's not up to the dealer to make that call....legally we can't. It's up to VW to warranty a repair or not, and the legal burden of proof is on VWoA to show that his mods caused the failure. Now, if he is leaving out more to the story, like he has done 500 different 7k rpm clutch drop burnouts, VW won't warranty it because it is abuse. 

answers that for ya?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_
Conversation with representative of Redwood city VW and boardwalk VW:
(9:41 AM 4-26-2008) Cherb32: Hi I had a quick question. I have a 2008 rabbit under warranty. I havnt done any serious mods to it at all (still bone stock). I was wondering if i could add the autotech mount insert, replace my exhaust with a TT exhaust and install lowering springs without voiding my entire warranty?
(9:42 AM 4-26-2008) Cherb32: I dont plan on flashing the ecu or anything just wanna do those 3 simple mods.
(10:23 AM 4-26-2008) [email protected]: You'll lose the warranty on the parts that you mod, and any failures those mods might cause, but doing those three wont void your entire warranty. You'll lose the warranty on the exhaust, the mount insert won't really be an issue at all. You'll lose the suspension warranty for the most part. 
(6:45 PM 4-27-2008) Cherb32: oh ok cool thanks. Ive just read that some guy on vortex lost his entire warranty when his tranny broke on him and they wouldnt cover it because of his mount insert
(4:19 PM 4-28-2008) [email protected]: That's total BS. He needs to call VWoA on that one. It's not up to the dealer to make that call....legally we can't. It's up to VW to warranty a repair or not, and the legal burden of proof is on VWoA to show that his mods caused the failure. Now, if he is leaving out more to the story, like he has done 500 different 7k rpm clutch drop burnouts, VW won't warranty it because it is abuse. 

answers that for ya?









You beat me to it haha i was going to talk to VW on monday







at least know i know im not crazy thinking VW should warranty this. Im still goin going to the VW learning center on monday to talk to them about this so hopefully i can get more backup for badhare


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

my service manager told me not to chip or he will void the warranty.....this is after he said he really likes my CAI.
So if you;re asking VOA.....ask about the chip mods. I think its a losing battle once you're chipped.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
You beat me to it haha i was going to talk to VW on monday







at least know i know im not crazy thinking VW should warranty this. Im still goin going to the VW learning center on monday to talk to them about this so hopefully i can get more backup for badhare

I really appreciate all the support guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After I get this thing back together on saturday in the rain







I'll probably call vwoa back for another shot because this is ridiculous. 
I'll have more info and pics by saturday evening. On the upside I get to install the new engine cover and carbonio CAI and my AWE cat-back is shipping on monday










_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 8:59 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_
Conversation with representative of Redwood city VW and boardwalk VW:
(4:19 PM 4-28-2008) [email protected]: That's total BS. He needs to call VWoA on that one. It's not up to the dealer to make that call....legally we can't. It's up to VW to warranty a repair or not, and the legal burden of proof is on VWoA to show that his mods caused the failure. Now, if he is leaving out more to the story, like he has done 500 different 7k rpm clutch drop burnouts, VW won't warranty it because it is abuse. 
answers that for ya?









OP has never mentioned anything about his driving style or track time etc.....Most car manufacturers (Porsche Club Sports aside) don't sell track ready racing cars...and VW is one of them. There's a big difference between "sporting driving"..which entails driving fast, accelerating fast but smoothly, cornering aggressively and "thrashing"..which entails those high RPM clutch drops...not smooth engagements, but side step drops, no lifting power shifts etc. If you thrash a car for a year and something breaks....what did you expect?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_
OP has never mentioned anything about his driving style or track time etc.....Most car manufacturers (Porsche Club Sports aside) don't sell track ready racing cars...and VW is one of them. There's a big difference between "sporting driving"..which entails driving fast, accelerating fast but smoothly, cornering aggressively and "thrashing"..which entails those high RPM clutch drops...not smooth engagements, but side step drops, no lifting power shifts etc. If you thrash a car for a year and something breaks....what did you expect?























Are you saying I "thrashed" my car, because that's not the case. I drive the car spirited but I never drop the clutch (burnout) or power shift or what ever you want to call it. I've heard from about 5 different techs who know their stuff that these trannys are very weak. I am also coming from a fully bolted mk3 vr which I drove for like 2 years with no problems what so ever. It's just these JCT & HGR code trannys


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

I didn't say..I asked if you had...and I pointed out that until your last post you never specifically said you didn't do those "thrashy" kinda things to it. If I had looked closer at your clutch disc pics (and that was the original clutch that you've driven for 31K miles) I coulda answered my own question. Still plenty of meat on linings above the rivets and the PP doesn't look scorched...send those pics to VW to prove non abuse! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I'm not happy to find out that these tranny's aren't gonna hold up with normal sporting driving...I know the ol tanny's from MKII 16V's had weak rivited ring gears and would "machine" their cases to death if you did much abusing at all...I'd hoped VW had made things a bit more rugged in the last 20 years!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

The thing that boggles my mind is that one of the main weaknesses of the 02J is the diff rivets that loosen and rip the case open yet they hav no fixed the problem. From what i have seen they will either stay in for the life of the car or fall out as fast as they did on badhare's car. All rebuilt 02J and 020 tranny's i have found have had the rivets replaced with bolts because they company rebuilding them knew that was the weakness but VW still uses the same rivets


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_The thing that boggles my mind is that one of the main weaknesses of the 02J is the diff rivets that loosen and rip the case open yet they hav no fixed the problem. From what i have seen they will either stay in for the life of the car or fall out as fast as they did on badhare's car. All rebuilt 02J and 020 tranny's i have found have had the rivets replaced with bolts because they company rebuilding them knew that was the weakness but VW still uses the same rivets









Can you say....To save a buck!...VW gambles that most trannys will fail like this after warranty when we have to pay!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_
Can you say....To save a buck!...VW gambles that most trannys will fail like this after warranty when we have to pay!









IM sure thats it but i cant see bolts that work being much more than the rivets, but oh well nothing we can really do about it... besides get a Quaif


----------



## jtablerd (Oct 9, 2004)

i didn't think i'd ever be truly happy i bought a tiptronic car...
but i am


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (jtablerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtablerd* »_i didn't think i'd ever be truly happy i bought a tiptronic car...
but i am

The problem seems to be with the diffy... does the tiptronic use the same diffy design? Using rivits, that is.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man my clutch only lasted a few weeks after intake and chip were added to the magnaflow exhaust. but I'm going spec stg 2 and C2 Stg 2 Turbo and making sure I have some money stashed for when things go south


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_man my clutch only lasted a few weeks after intake and chip were added to the magnaflow exhaust. but I'm going spec stg 2 and C2 Stg 2 Turbo and making sure I have some money stashed for when things go south


few weeks!!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_man my clutch only lasted a few weeks after intake and chip were added to the magnaflow exhaust. but I'm going spec stg 2 and C2 Stg 2 Turbo and making sure I have some money stashed for when things go south

How brutal were you launching?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

So I was sent a sachs clutch which does not work, I need an luk clutch the sachs disc is flat while the luk disc is beveled or cone shaped to match the flywheel. So now I have to have the luk clutch sent overnight monday so I get it on tuesday and hopefully finish up the job by the end of the week, given the extra time because I start a new job on monday the 12th and it's 45 mins away.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

So turns out the Luk clutch is a dealer item only (called Luk directly), so I will have the new, correct clutch tomorrow morning from the dealer and it's cheaper too. So I should have it all back together by tomorrow night.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

These transmissions are pieces of crap. I had mine replaced at 23K, same issue far as I can tell. Fortunately mine was warrantied w/o question, many thanks to my dealer. 
I've never so much as thought about having to replace a clutch, and I've had 4 manuals all which were sold with 100,000 > miles.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_So I was sent a sachs clutch which does not work, I need an luk clutch the sachs disc is flat while the luk disc is beveled or cone shaped to match the flywheel. So now I have to have the luk clutch sent overnight monday so I get it on tuesday and hopefully finish up the job by the end of the week, given the extra time because I start a new job on monday the 12th and it's 45 mins away.

We went through hell with this on the first clutch we did at the dealership, at first the parts were listed as being interchangable


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
We went through hell with this on the first clutch we did at the dealership, at first the parts were listed as being interchangable









intechangable with what?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
intechangable with what?

The Luke and sachs clutches were listed as using the same flywheel or pressure plate now that im thinking of it i cant remember which one, at least thats what our parts department said so we ordered the wrong clutch.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

The bunny is back together!!!







It shifts WAY better now then it did when I picked it up from the dealer with 6 miles on it. I must say it's all due to that amazing royal purple 75-90 in the new transmission, it shifts soooo smooth and effortless. And it feels and sounds great with the new carbonio cai, it really growls between 3-4K. The new beetle engine cover looks sweet too. My AWE cat-back will be here tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif which will go on saturday!! I'll have pics up later tonight when I get out of work.










_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 10:07 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

sweet!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_The bunny is back together!!!







It shifts WAY better now then it did when I picked it up from the dealer with 6 miles on it. I must say it's all due to that amazing royal purple 75-90 in the new transmission, it shifts soooo smooth and effortless. And it feels and sounds great with the new carbonio cai, it really growls between 3-4K. The new beetle engine cover looks sweet too. My AWE cat-back will be here tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif which will go on saturday!! I'll have pics up later tonight when I get out of work.









_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 10:07 PM 5-7-2008_

Awesome! hmm maybe i should switch to royal purpal in my tranny it has 600 miles on it


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
Awesome! hmm maybe i should switch to royal purpal in my tranny it has 600 miles on it









I would recommend it!! 


































































_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 11:07 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

I was just cruising through and I'm glad you're all taken care of. Didn't expect my PM to show up in the thread though.







At least it was good advice!
X2 on Royal Purple. I run it in my E39, and the shift action is a lot smoother, with reduced notchiness.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I was just cruising through and I'm glad you're all taken care of. Didn't expect my PM to show up in the thread though.







At least it was good advice!
X2 on Royal Purple. I run it in my E39, and the shift action is a lot smoother, with reduced notchiness. 

Man I gotta switch to Royal purple in the .:R


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry for the bump, but i was told by vw that the vw tranny fluid should never be replaced... i thought of putting in royal purple but im afraid this could cause warranty issues as well


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i thought of putting in royal purple but im afraid this could cause warranty issues as well

do it, your transmission will love you for it. The car shifts sooooooo much smoother now!!


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
do it, your transmission will love you for it. The car shifts sooooooo much smoother now!!









Do you drain and fill it just like the older 02j's? i havnt had time to take a look at it yet i want to change the tranny fluid when i do my first oil change.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

there is a drain plug on the bottom of the tranny, and the fill is on the front side


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_there is a drain plug on the bottom of the tranny, and the fill is on the front side

awesome then its the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## beerboyone (Mar 7, 2004)

so have you gotten anywhere with VWOA? cause if it is the diff that broke then that has nothing to do with engine speed just wheel speed. just in case you didn't think of it.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (beerboyone)*

mine went out at i think it was like 11k and i pulled my tranny mount insert out in the parking lot in broke in. thank god i was only backing out of parking spot at a 7-11 a block away from the shop i work at. i just went and got a jack and ripped that bad boy out before the tow truck got there.
-matt


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_there is a drain plug on the bottom of the tranny, and the fill is on the front side

Make sure the procedure has not been updated for the Rabbit. MKV Jettas, Golf, Beetles have an updated transmission drain/refill procedure for the 02J and 0A4 transmissions. The transmission fill hole is lower than it needs to be so you can't fill using it. You're supposed to fill by removing the reverse switch and filling through there. In any case, I'd check. 
Here's the TSB talking about the Jetta, etc... http://www.fuzzycats.com/docs/...n.pdf. 
I've read on other threads that this is true of the entire MKV 5-speed transmission lineup but I have no way to know that. The above Tech Bulletin came from my Bentley DVD after a recent update.


----------

